# Belhaven Scottish Ale



## Thunderlips (18/9/09)

Hi all,

Found this ProMash all grain recipe for the above beer, one of my favourites.
http://www.midnightcarboys.com/recipes/Bel...ottish_Ale.html

Since I have no idea, is it easy to convert to an extract recipe?

If so, would someone be kind enough to have a go?

Thanks.


----------



## Swinging Beef (18/9/09)

Pretty much all you need to do is substitute the 14.7lbs of English Pale Malt for Malt Extract and dextrose.
The rest should stay the same.
I would reckon 2.75 dried light malt extract and 1kg of dextrose.
I do not say 3.75 LDME because the beer will end up too malt rich, in my opinion.
If you prefer a massively malty beer, then go for the 3.75 LDME
Looks pretty wild!
Peated malt makes me scared.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/09)

Sounds the go. In lieu of the peated malt, to get a bit of smoky flavour you could sub some of the black ingredients with some Carafa 3 which will give a roasty toasty effect. In fact it's so strong I have dropped back to using Carafa 2 nowadays. Handle with care B)


----------



## cubbie (18/9/09)

I did a decent Scottish Strong ale (Wee Heavy) recently that was just Pale Malt and Roasted barley. Turned out pretty good

If you are after something that is simple have a look at the thread below. You may want to change the Yeast and the Hops (I used what I had on hand)


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...77&hl=heavy


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

can someone tell me what the mash schedule is. I cant see the image at work for some reason.


----------



## Thunderlips (19/9/09)

Thanks all.

This goes on the to do list, along with the rest.
I've just recently got into extract brewing. So many recipes, so little time.

citymorgue, can you view this?
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~thunderlips1/belhaven.jpg


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/09)

Thunderlips said:


> citymorgue, can you view this?
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~thunderlips1/belhaven.jpg


just. buts its blury. Is it just a single mash infusion? if so whats the mash temp?


----------



## Thunderlips (21/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> just. buts its blury. Is it just a single mash infusion? if so whats the mash temp?


If it's blury then it sounds like your not viewing the picture in it's full resolution.
Try zooming in. It's perfectly clear here.

I'm not sure on all the AG terms but it mentions "dough-in infusion only" but the temp sections seem to be blank.


----------



## brettprevans (22/9/09)

cheers TL

given that its a scottish its probably single mash in @ ~68-70C. 60min mash. then b/c of style probably 120min boil to promote caramalisation or wort.


----------



## glaab (22/9/09)

Thunderlips you might like to read this
CheersView attachment convert_mash_to_extract.pdf


----------



## Thunderlips (22/9/09)

glaab said:


> Thunderlips you might like to read this


Thanks for that, I'll check it out.


----------

